# 1C

## Morena

,    1 8. "  "

 51 ,    ,       30.06      :
1.     ?! 
2.        01 ,    ?

----------


## AZ 2

> "


,   ?

----------


## Morena

1   (),  1.6 (1.6.24.7)

  30.06

----------


## AZ 2

,   ?

----------


## Morena

,  . 

   ,      ,  ...     -    ,   ...

----------


## AZ 2

51       ?
 51 - 000 -     
000 - 62 -   ,    .

----------


## AZ 2

> 01 ,    ?


 


> 30.06

----------


## 2007

> -


  51? :EEK!:

----------


## Morena

, ,   .    .... ...,  )

----------


## Morena

,    60 ,     "   "19"  :     " "".    ?

----------


## AZ 2

.

----------


## Morena

,   ,  /  ,      "   "...

----------


## ZZZhanna

,      ,        .   ,    ,     ,      .

----------


## Morena

,       ,      , ..    01 ,     415 000?!

----------


## avrojkova

> ,       ,      , ..    01 ,     415 000?!


       "     "  "  "       6 ,      "  "   . 
,   ,      ,     ,         8-     .

----------


## Morena

.  .      .

----------


## Morena

" " - "     ".   .... .

----------


## TRIAN

> 


      ...  -    2010.




> "     "  "  "


  "",  "" -    ...
 "  "

----------


## avrojkova

> "",  "" -    ...
>  "  "


,   ,    .        6 . 
 "     "     ,       .
            6        "  "   "",   " "-   "  "  "     "  "  "   .
  ,   /    " /  ."     . "  ".

----------


## avrojkova

> " " - "     ".   .... .


 -     ,       ,   2010    .      ,    ?     () ?

----------


## Morena

> ...  -    2010.


 ,  .   1, ,     .

----------


## Morena

> -     ,       ,   2010    .      ,    ?     () ?


.    .

----------


## Morena

,   ( )    ?!       .

----------


## AZ 2

> 


   ,      ?

----------


## Morena

,        30 .       .

----------


## AZ 2



----------


## Morena

.        90.1  90.3,     90.3,    90.1  90.3,   ?!

----------


## avrojkova

> .        90.1  90.3,     90.3,    90.1  90.3,   ?!


    . 90.01   .

----------


## Morena

,     ,    .        ,    ,    .    .

----------


## 1

!
, .
, ,   ** 1: 8  ** ?
    , .  .    Excel.        30.06.2010,     1. 
 ,     (  ).   "":      ,   .
         ?
     ""   ?
     . 

P.S.      "",  ,   E-mail -  ...

----------

> , ,   ** 1: 8  ** ?
>          ?
>      ""   ?


,  . 
 : http://www.v8.1c.ru/metod/books/  .

----------


## 1

, ! .     . ,   .  - ,      .
    (    ).           ,    ,         ? ,   ?    ? ,    , ,    ?
   30   10-   .  .        ?
!

----------

1 ,          .  ..  ,    .   30 .
 ,      ,        ,      :     ,      ..

----------


## Morena

,  ....

----------


## Tuchka69

91,2 (   ),   ,   91,02,7       , -  .      .    ?

----------


## Morena

...      91.02.

----------


## Tuchka69

,     ,     ,  ((((      ?     91,02,???

----------


## Morena

91.02   91.02.7 

              ,    :Frown:       .... ....

----------


## Tuchka69

91,02?     91,02,      ?    ?

----------


## Morena

91.02?!

      91.02
  91.02.7

----------


## Tuchka69

> 91.02   91.02.7 
> 
>               ,         .... ....


    ,    .         91,02     9 ,       .  3 .

----------


## Tuchka69

> 91.02?!
> 
>       91.02
>   91.02.7


91,02

----------


## Morena

> ,    .         91,02     9 ,       .  3 .


      ,      90.08       :Frown:  

     09   ,       68.04     -  :Frown:     , .

----------

, !
         ,    ? (1: 8.2)

----------

